# Anyone tried....



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone on evalbum or anything like that tried making an electric motorcycle that, for lack of a better word, doesn't suck? I know about the killacycle, but that simply does not work for me as an answer because it is a drag bike. And from a commercial standpoint, it would make more sense to have a 60 HP bike because people would be willing to pay alot more money for it than a 15 or 18 (etek) HP one. The only problem I see is fitting batteries because the cost would not be that much more with a 6 or 7 inch ADC. BTW, let's not get into any discussion about lithium vs. lead, please. It's kind of annoying when youre asking a quenstion and the only answer you get back is the infamous question. So let's assume I'm talking lithium. As a side note, how much would this cost lead?


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

If you are talking about a conversion bike..... With Lifepo4 and a 6.7 ADC motor on 72volts. Your cost should be around $4,500 plus the cost of the bike. With the proper gearing, you should be able to achieve a top speed of 70mph, and if you ride conservatively you should be able to get 40 to 45 miles per charge. 

So I'm not sure what you would consider to be a bike in the "SUCK" category, but all things considered these numbers are pretty respectable. Now you can shorted you distance and increase your top speed with gearing if you like. 

LR


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm talking about a conversion. By suck I mean something that compares to a 600cc or so. How many HP do most 600cc's have? Would that be acheivable with like an 8 inch or something ridiculous?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

demolay rules said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about a conversion. By suck I mean something that compares to a 600cc or so. How many HP do most 600cc's have? Would that be acheivable with like an 8 inch or something ridiculous?


How about this one:

http://www.evalbum.com/1011

Is 2.7 seconds for 0-100 km/h (or 0-60 miles/hour) enough for you? 

Although 10.000 EUR is a lot of money and there's not much info about the bike on the net.

Here's another one that seems to be an OK bike, although probably in the sucky range for you:

http://www.evalbum.com/1497

But, well, it's apparently possible to get out of the sucky scale by throwing money on the problem. How much money do you have?


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

demolay rules said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about a conversion. By suck I mean something that compares to a 600cc or so. How many HP do most 600cc's have? Would that be acheivable with like an 8 inch or something ridiculous?


The HP ratings for the 600 class can range depending on the bike. Figure between 70 and 100 hp @ 10.500 rpm. 


Please understand that you are trying to compare apples to oranges. The electrics have not yet reached the comparability to its equal sized ICE at this time. If you want long distance, tons of power, and lower price, than A used good running sport bike is your answer. If you want something differnt, green, and fun to build than EV bikes are your choice. You will have as much or more $$ in a hi performance ev bike compared to a conventional ICE. So you have to decide what is most important to you. 

LR


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

An important point to consider...

CC does not equal power.

I had a 900cc Kawasaki Vulcan, it makes about 50 HP.

I currently have (as pictured in my avatar) a KTM 525 EXC, which puts out about 60 HP.

I sold last year a Triumph Daytona 650 that put almost 120 HP to the asphalt. (nowhere near stock  )

To the OP- you do realize that "horsepower" is a worthless figure, that is only based on torque produced at RPM, right? And that ICE motors are rated for "peak HP" and electric motors are rated for "continuous HP", right?

I.E. the Killacycle, which you mentioned, that gets 160 mph traps on the 1/4 mile, is built with two "30HP continuous" motors.

I.E. the White Zombie, which gets fantastic 1/4 times and speeds, is built with two "30HP continuous" motors.

I.E. the Crazyhorse Pinto, which also gets quite respectable 1/4 times and speeds, is built with two "30HP continuous" motors.

Don't fret so much about the HP rating. Concern yourself more about the torque produced.

Just about any reasonably sized series-DC motor, when coupled with the right batteries and controller, will make more torque than just about any ICE-powered motorcycle in the world.


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually, I wasn't planning on building a bike at all, just wanted to see if anyone had...The first evalbum link is awesome! Thanks guys!


----------

